# Me going on a rant.....



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

When youve had a few :beer: , you begin to overthink....this is me expressing my mind.... 

Everyday I look at my 83' Scirocco and think of the evolution of not only VW, but car makers in general. I see the difference between my car and cars of today. All the GPS, in car calling, and all this crazy stuff that is unneeded to drive a damn car. I love my Rocco and all its simplicity with just a bare stereo that, if needed, I can plug my cell phone in to do hands free calling. 

To all the fellow classic car holders out there that enjoy a car that is enjoyable to....well.....drive....I salute you. Whether it be Corvettes, Mustangs, or oldschool Golfs or fellow Roccos, then enjoy your simple driving.... 
Because I sure as hell do!!!!


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

I do agree with you for the most part. I'm a fan of pretty much any older car because of its simplicity and focus on driving. It's rare to find that in a modern car, but there are cars that do still exist like that. 

My last car was a 02 WRX wagon. I believe that it was the last of a generation...it had no traction control and it was simple. My current car is a 08 GTI (listed below). It's the base model and I think it has a similar ideology. Like I said, these cars exist today but they are rare and I think it makes it more special when we find them. 

Take the new Mustang GT- simple V8 power with good handling and good looks. Subaru BRZ/ Scion FR-S?! Keep hope alive!!! Driver's cars are rare but they exist!!


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

new2FWD said:


> I do agree with you for the most part. I'm a fan of pretty much any older car because of its simplicity and focus on driving. It's rare to find that in a modern car, but there are cars that do still exist like that.
> 
> My last car was a 02 WRX wagon. I believe that it was the last of a generation...it had no traction control and it was simple. My current car is a 08 GTI (listed below). It's the base model and I think it has a similar ideology. Like I said, these cars exist today but they are rare and I think it makes it more special when we find them.
> 
> Take the new Mustang GT- simple V8 power with good handling and good looks. Subaru BRZ/ Scion FR-S?! Keep hope alive!!! Driver's cars are rare but they exist!!


 Oh I know there are a few left out there but seeing these car commercials and even when I was in England, I noticed that new cars have too much crap. For example, I saw a 2010 Toyota Camry that had no rear bumper and "red taped" tailights and then a mile later I saw 2008 Expedition with a beat up front end....I take these examples to light and say there are probably more new car wrecks because of distracted drivers using GPS, in-car calling or whatever.


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

ever drive a new car. i valeted cars for 2 years new cars suck, every single one. over sized for no reason. my 80 rabbit had more head and leg room then most new SUV's. my B5 audi is small as far as any other sedan is considered now a days. its completely useless. i don't think there is a new car out there with out blind spots. and most need back up cameras because you can even judge because the shape of cars now a days. its pointless.


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Minty_Fresh said:


> ever drive a new car. i valeted cars for 2 years new cars suck, every single one. over sized for no reason. my 80 rabbit had more head and leg room then most new SUV's. my B5 audi is small as far as any other sedan is considered now a days. its completely useless. i don't think there is a new car out there with out blind spots. and most need back up cameras because you can even judge because the shape of cars now a days. its pointless.


 I think thats a car makers safety right there....they add back up cameras and all that because I'm sure they know someone would sue for not being able to see behind them:banghead:


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree but that's really short-sighted to say. I'll admit that style plays a large part, but think of how much safter new cars are than old cars. Those beefy A, B, C pillars, and large belt lines for doors and in the trunk provide so much more protection. Take an old BMW 2002 for example. It has this great greenhouse effect- paper thin pillars and huge windows. Flip that thing upside down and everyone is dead. We need a compromise between safety, style, and practicality. It's hard to find that balance.


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

new2FWD said:


> I agree but that's really short-sighted to say. I'll admit that style plays a large part, but think of how much safter new cars are than old cars. Those beefy A, B, C pillars, and large belt lines for doors and in the trunk provide so much more protection. Take an old BMW 2002 for example. It has this great greenhouse effect- paper thin pillars and huge windows. Flip that thing upside down and everyone is dead. We need a compromise between safety, style, and practicality. It's hard to find that balance.


 True but I think of it on the flip side too....take my Scirocco for example...thinner a,b,and c pillars but I can see more of my surroundings. Granted if someone hits me its a shame but im not gonna pay $20k+ for safety. At least not on a car just for me.


----------

